# Pen Cabinet!



## kkwall (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi All,


As I am planning a move overseas, I wanted to take an item with me made in local wood. Spoke to my local supplier, and he gave me some really nice Spalted beech, with a thick top to match. The handles I turned out of African Blackwood!

Worked out a design, and with the help of Serge's tutorial on "Pen Display cases" (thanks again Serge!) I managed to produce something I am very happy with.


It's certainly a keeper!































Before anyone else say's it. Yes I know there are a lot of pen blanks in that cabinet!!!!!


----------



## Darley (Aug 20, 2007)

HOLLY MOLLY[:0][]Ken this is a stunning little chest you done, very good work on this one, by any chance do you have a spare one you can send over to me[][] all the best on your oversea move


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 20, 2007)

That is beautiful!


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 20, 2007)

Good looking cabinet. That's on my long to-do list.


----------



## gketell (Aug 20, 2007)

OutStanding!!!!

GK


----------



## rhahnfl (Aug 20, 2007)

Very nice workmanship. Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Ligget (Aug 20, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful, where are you going to live if going overseas?[]


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Absolutely beautiful, where are you going to live if going overseas?[]



I agree, a very nice piece[]
Mark if I remember correctly from an old post, Ken mentioned Oz?


----------



## kkwall (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 


Mark/Steven - Yes, it's Australia! Me and half the UK, or so it appears. Planning to go before Xmass. My brother in law is across there. Mebourne. Been a few times, and like the lifestyle.[8D][8D][]


Dont worry though! I will still be a regular IAP contributor.[]


Cheers everyone.


----------



## Darley (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Ken will have to meet one day if you want I'm in Melbourne too


----------



## bgray (Aug 20, 2007)

That's really great!  Nice job.


----------



## theturningcircle (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Ken,
That is real cabinet making - well done cobber. When we meet in September we'll have a natter about oz. I lived in Adelaide for 12 years and travelled extensively throughout the interior.
Ian


----------



## Ligget (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kkwall_
> <br />Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> ...



You go for it Kenny, the UK is going downhill, I would move out too if I was more healthy.[]


----------



## Ligget (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Steve, think I remember now![]


----------



## kkwall (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers again everyone!


Serge - Certainly I would love to meet up! Once I get across there, perhaps you can give me some pointers for wood supplies, kit stockists etc.[][][]

Ian - I'll take you up on your offer, and will chat about Oz when we meet. Cheers.

Mark - Well it isn't a decision that we have taken lightly, but we know it's for the best. Our kids are at the right age, and there is more opportunities for me, and the family.[] If we dont go now, we would always be wondering, so have decided to bite the bullet.[:0][]


----------



## drayman (Aug 30, 2007)

kenny, i wish it was me going with you. as mark says the uk is now europes garbage can. good luck and see you in sept. regards colin.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Colin,

Yes, the UK is certainly changing. Hopefully this will give us a better life, but will need to wait and see.


Looking forward to meeting you and all the others in September.


Rgds,
Kenny.


----------



## DKF (Sep 1, 2007)

Very nice!.....That most definitely does your beautiful pens proud.


----------



## kkwall (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Don.[]


----------

